# Airboats on the Spur



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

I sure enjoyed the airboat ride off the spur yesterday. Thanks for the invite. Awesome boats!
WC


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to the Utah Airboat Association for the service project and good times. Here are a few pictures. Also from the Grandpa that had schedule conflicts Thanks for the great job my grandson will remember this for the rest of his life  

Huntinfool/Norm


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:O||: Nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice work boys.great pic.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Those nests are part of an Eagle Scout project designed to help our marshes and migratory birds. Good job! Let's not forget the awesome goose gumbo that Spooner made...it was truly delicious. 
R


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

If you think the goose gumbo is good, you should try the Shoveler / Merganser gumbo!!! :lol: :lol: 

In all seriousness, thanks to everyone that came out and helped, it was a great project. A lot of people donate their time and resources to improve the marsh and help the sport we all love.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

a few more pics!


























Put this nest about 1 foot way from the BRBR boundary.


















Finally came up with a name for the boat. "Factor VIII"


----------

